
America’s Biggest Economic Challenge May Be Demographic Decline - jonbaer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/03/upshot/americas-biggest-economic-challenge-may-be-demographic-decline.html
======
webmobdev
I don't see how this is an issue. The US follows the capitalistic model of
considering its citizens as resources (workers), and thus uses immigration as
a state policy to get the best human resource from the world. The american
society has also been molded to accept that those who don't meet the
requirements of employability or don't have some financial backup (thus still
contributing) are dumped in age old homes, jail or on the streets (the
homeless), and considered useless and treated as a burden on society, thus
making space for more new immigrants.

